# Adventures of Hans and Franz. New Video.



## damummis

The 2 Jacob ewes I acquired were bred, or so I was told.  I think one is prego but one I am not sure.  They are due "the beginning of May" I was told.

Ma I think is with lamb.

















Black Sheep I am unsure of.













What do you all think?


----------



## damummis

Not even one guess for me??


----------



## DonnaBelle

Well, here's a guess.  I think the white and black one is for sure.

I don't know about the black one, wouldn't even venture a guess.

I do know one thing,

Time will Tell.

DonnaBelle


----------



## pairadice

Both look pregnant to me.  Beginning of May looks about right.    FYI,I hope the person you bought them from didn't tell you they were purebred Jacobs.  All purebred Jacobs have horns and are spotted.  A Jacob bred to any other breed will give you spotted or black lambs.


----------



## damummis

pairadice said:
			
		

> Both look pregnant to me.  Beginning of May looks about right.    FYI,I hope the person you bought them from didn't tell you they were purebred Jacobs.  All purebred Jacobs have horns and are spotted.  A Jacob bred to any other breed will give you spotted or black lambs.


Oh, the person I got them from was SO NOT honest about ANYTHING.  Whole nother story.......


----------



## aggieterpkatie

I'm really not sure.  My ewe due at the beginning of may has quite the udder going on.  It does look like Ma has a little udder, but really not sure on the darker one.


----------



## rockdoveranch

Well, for me at least, I keep a watch on the vulva.  Not all ewes get big bags before birthing.  About a month or so before they birth, the vulva starts looking different. It gets really large, and soft and spongy looking, and giggly.  Think about how the vulva of cows look before birthing.  It is the same way with ewes.  

We just had our first White Dorper baby and the books said the vulva would get reddish just before birthing.  WELL . . . it didn't.  Her vulva is pink and the color did not change.

Our "Texas" Barbado have brownish vulvas and the color does not change before birthing.

Just check them at least twice a day to make sure the ewes do not need any help if they are pregnant and are birthing.


----------



## Ariel301

Both look bred to me. 

Aww, I really want some Jacob sheep. I've got a Suffolk/East Friesian cross ewe lamb and she's sort of a lavender freckly color, she's my fake Jacob. I'm hoping she keeps the color in her wool as she grows!


----------



## damummis

Either there is an alien in there or Ma has bad gas.  I feel something move occasionally.  Black Sheep is getting bigger too.  

The suspense is killing me.


----------



## damummis

Meet Esther.......


----------



## jodief100

Adorable!


----------



## rockdoveranch

Oh My Gosh!  Precious!  Precious!  I especially love the little top knot of white fuz!


----------



## helmstead

awwww


----------



## damummis

Here is another


----------



## nsanywhere

OMG she is ADORABLE!!!  Congrats


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Adorable!!


----------



## damummis

Black Sheep aka Thelma, is getting HUGE.  I am gonna say she is prego.  No idea of due date though.


----------



## damummis

Thelma is getting quite uncomfortable.  Her backside is getting squishy looking and she has a small udder going on.  I don't think it will be long now.....


----------



## 20kidsonhill

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Adorable!


x 1,000,000


----------



## boykin2010

any news from thelma?


----------



## damummis

She has dropped and is always stretching her back.  It could be any day.


----------



## damummis

Things are looking good, maybe a lamb today????


----------



## boykin2010

keep us updated!


----------



## damummis

Still waiting.........

She is killing me.


----------



## damummis

Thelma is just getting bigger and bigger.  How much longer?  Are we there yet???

Ol' Thelma girl is giving my "skunk stripe" more grey hairs.


----------



## Roll farms

Awww, now that is CUTE!  Congrats!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Oh my!  What a cutie patootie.


----------



## Ariel301

Oh my goodness, that is a cute lamb!


----------



## PattySh

That little lamb is precious!


----------



## Lizzie098

Did the other one pop yet?


----------



## damummis

NO!!!  And I have to tell you, SHE is driving me crazy.  It would help if I knew when she was bred. 

That's it I am going to go take a pic or two.  
Be back soon........


----------



## damummis

OK, Is Ol'Thelma even prego???












I am starting to wonder.....


----------



## damummis

Oh and an updated pic of Lil' Esther.
Cutie....


----------



## Royd Wood

Looks like the udder is getting there
Like the patern on your little lamb - Good luck


----------



## aggieterpkatie

That face!!!    

She possibly is preggo, but her udder has some growing to do.  Hard to tell for sure when she might lamb if she is pregnant.


----------



## boykin2010

I am going to go with no she is not pregnant. If she IS pregnant she has a while longer until lambing. How long have you had her? Is it possible she was bred close to the date when you got her? Her udder looks really small and she doesnt look that fat. Although they can fool you almost all of my sheep looked bigger than that even a month before lambing. It was their first lambing also.


----------



## damummis

I noticed her udder is growing.  Who knows when she was bred.  She could be due in a couple of weeks.  I am still watching......
The pics are deceiving.  She is bigger than she looks.  If I can get a pic of her laying down it may help.

Compare "China" pictures.  The later pic is fuller and not the "puckered face" look.  If you know what I mean.


----------



## damummis

This is an udder growing, right????  There is still hope, right????


----------



## aggieterpkatie

I think her vulva is more swollen.


----------



## albooth

vulva definitely looks bigger in the second pic


----------



## Lizzie098

Wow this is getting me excited!!!


----------



## damummis

And frustrating.......


----------



## damummis

Can colostrum be clear???  If so, Thelma has colostrum!!!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Our goats' colostrum is only ever a yellowish cream color.


----------



## damummis

Just ran into a woman who raised sheep for a long time.  I asked her.  "Oh, sure it can be clear, golden or white.  It won't be long now."  Yay!!!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy




----------



## Lizzie098




----------



## damummis

I hear ya Liz.  My Liz got to take an SAT day today and stayed home because we thought for sure Ol' Thelma would pop today.  Breathing faster and heavier.  Grunting when she changed positions, and being and all round "ernt".  I even went to work a hour and half late and did the fastest cleaning job ever just to get home so I didn't miss anything.  STILL no baby/ies.  I did feel kicking though.  Ol'Thelma is one pain in the patootie.  HAVE THAT BABY ALREADY !!!!!!


----------



## damummis

Let's turn this into a real game.  You all guess and I will send something as a prize.  It could be a seed package, soap, who knows.......

Here is what we know.
There is an udder
Swollen vulva
Cranky as all get out
Trouble getting up and down
Making funny lip movements
Rapid heavy breathing with pauses as if pushing
Aggressive with food and attention
Clear sticky substance from teats

I think that covers it.

How about day and hour for guesses.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Can we get an updated pic?    I want to wait and see if we can get a pic first, and then I'll guess.


----------



## jodief100

A pic won't help me.  I don't know nuthin' 'bout birthin' no sheep.

So I am going to throw a random guess out there.......

I say Friday at 6:15 AM.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms

Sunday, June 5th at 9 am?


----------



## carolinagirl

Well, since Sunday is my birthday, I'll go with Sunday at 10:00pm.


----------



## damummis

With my luck Ol'Thelma will have her lamb/s tonight while we are under a tornado warning, here in MAINE........

It is posted till 8pm.


----------



## marliah

oh are you in Maine? I am too 

hoping the tornado warnings are just warnings!

I know little about sheep but I'll venture a guess June 6th 6am.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Well, no new pic yet, but I'll go ahead and guess.  I'll say June 19th 1pm.


----------



## damummis

I will try to get a pic tomorrow.


----------



## Lizzie098

Well I will guess Today since there is a tornado warning, around 8p.m. Sorry, I know that sounds bad to say, but seriously all of our animals tend to have their babies when it is bad weather!!    Must be the stress or something.  


I REALLY hope you all stay safe during the storm!    And hopefully that baby comes soon or I'm going to start going crazy!!!


----------



## Bossroo

My vote is for the second the lamb passes through the birth canal.


----------



## damummis

Here are your new pics for the day.


----------



## Lizzie098

Awwww that little one is getting so big!!! Soooo cute, can't wait to see what the other one will look like!!! If she ever "pops".


----------



## boykin2010

I am going to go with Monday at 4:15 pm.


----------



## RPC

I will go with Tuesday at midnight. But i did want to say the other lamb that you had is growing really well.


----------



## damummis

Still waiting.............


----------



## BriteChicken

Ha she's gonna drive ya'll nuts!

I guess Wed june 8th at 6pm, but that is based on no experience just a random guess   Waiting impatiently Lol


----------



## elevan

I'm gonna guess:
June 15, 2011 @ 8:12 pm
That's the next full moon


----------



## armageddon

June 8th


----------



## doxiemoxie

walk that girl!  I say June 6th


----------



## elevan

Feed her papaya, mangos and pineapple


----------



## damummis

elevan said:
			
		

> I'm gonna guess:
> June 15, 2011 @ 8:12 pm
> That's the next full moon


I like the way you think.


----------



## elevan

damummis said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna guess:
> June 15, 2011 @ 8:12 pm
> That's the next full moon
> 
> 
> 
> I like the way you think.
Click to expand...

It appears that my girls go with the moon cycle, so it makes sense to me


----------



## boykin2010

Any update? I guessed monday at 4:15 last week and now it is monday... SOOOOOO is she looking close???  :/


----------



## Lizzie098




----------



## Shelia's Bunny Barn

Im glad Im not the only one playing the waiting and guessing the date game. I have a goat who is due someday , lol You have a goat so I can only slightly compare your symptoms to mine.  But any knowledge on unknown birthing dates help me. I believe you black lamb will be popping on july 18th Yes its a while from now but I figured give you something to look forward to I can't take the suspence neither with my goat so just hang in there


----------



## damummis

Her udder IS growing.  So is she.  DH says I don't see it because I am out there 5x a day but he thinks she has twins.  I can feel movement from both sides.  She is constantly up and down and breathing is heavy.  So far she is a month past what I expected.  Thank god I am busy at work or I would be out in the pen 24/7.  Checking in on breaks is stressful enough.


----------



## damummis

It is HOT and Ol'Thelma is panting.  I don't blame her.  I was never really prego in the summer but I was always hot when I was prego so I feel for her. 

Are we there yet?  Are we there yet????


----------



## elevan

I'm still betting on that full moon


----------



## Lizzie098

This seems to be taking a LONG time!!!!


----------



## damummis

Lizzie098 said:
			
		

> This seems to be taking a LONG time!!!!


I agree, however I have to look at it like this.  I got the sheep the first week of March.  I was told that they were bred for the first week in May.  Ma had Esther the 3rd week of April.  I don't know when Ol'Thelma was bred.  What if she wasn't bred till a week before I got her?  That would bring her due date to the last week in July, ish.  We could be in for the long hall.  BUT, Ol'Thelma's udder is now as big as Ma's.  So I don't think we have to wait that much longer.  The full moon is coming up like Eleven says.  It is a fact that more babies are born on or near the full moon.  That goes for all mammals.  Oh, and it is pouring out right now.  She isn't gonna make it easy, the awd girl.


----------



## Lizzie098

Lol I realy hope it doesn't take til the end of July!!! Lets hope for that full moon though!


----------



## boykin2010

I am gonna make a new guess and say it is going to be on june 19 at 7 am.

That is the first date and time that popped into my head. Maybe it will be right...!


----------



## damummis

She has dropped.  DH noticed it.  "Hey hun, Ol'Thelma isn't wide anymore, it is more lower."  She is having a hard time getting over the barn door frame.  Poor old girl.


----------



## doxiemoxie

Go Thelma, Go!  Hoping for tonight


----------



## elevan

She's gonna wait 3 more days...


----------



## Lizzie098

Ok I'm going to re-guess Thuresday around 5:37 A.M.


----------



## damummis

I am going to go try and check ligaments................


----------



## jodief100

Hmmm. second guess is:    6/18 at 15:23


----------



## damummis

Here are the latest pics.  I can't feel any ligs, yet I feel them on Ma.  I hope she has this/these babies soon....


----------



## elevan

> _6/15/2011 @ 8:12p_


----------



## damummis

Ol'Thelma WILL NOT let me touch her today, at all.


----------



## doxiemoxie

I'm starting to chew my fingernails here!    Thank you for all the updates.  I hope today is it!


----------



## damummis

Still nothing......

Where is the rapping fingers on the desk smiliey????


----------



## aggieterpkatie

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Well, no new pic yet, but I'll go ahead and guess.  I'll say June 19th 1pm.


Maybe she's waiting until Sunday?


----------



## elevan

Well Darn!!  Guess the full moon didn't work this time!  

Hope she has them soon...for your sanity


----------



## Lizzie098

Sanity! Sanity? Who has sanity?!?!?!? Lol!


----------



## boykin2010

it seems like she is taking forever. I remember reading this thread months ago....


----------



## damummis

boykin2010 said:
			
		

> it seems like she is taking forever. I remember reading this thread months ago....


How do you think I feel?


----------



## doxiemoxie

(in my best Marlon  Brando imitation)   *THELLLLLLMMMMMAAAAAAAAAAA!*


hang in there damummis, it will happen.


----------



## damummis

I have a hair appointment this morning off the island.  After all the grief and frustration, she best not lamb while I am gone.  I swear.....

She is still fat and miserable.  It is really hard for her to get up and down.  Poor girl.


----------



## boykin2010

I am going to tell you this honestly. This year i was chewing my fingernails wanting to watch the birth of some of my lambs and everytime i left an ewe alone she would have baby(s) .  It is almost like they want privacy to have the lamb. Out of 5 ewes this year, i got to see ZERO births.  2 Births were in the middle of the night. I went out every night at 3:00 to check on them and they already delivered between 10 and 3.  1 momma delivered while i was at a soccer game for 2 hours. 1 momma delivered while i was at church.  One momma gave birth between 3:00 and 6:00 while i was sleeping. This didnt surprise me because everywhere i read on the internet it said sheep are very independent creatures and can take care of themselves. They lambed when they felt like it whether it was good conditions or not. You will most likely wake up one morning to lively healthy lamb(s)


----------



## aggieterpkatie

boykin2010 said:
			
		

> It is almost like they want privacy to have the lamb.


They absolutely do wait!  They do want privacy.


----------



## damummis

Every morning I go out to milk the goats I expect to see little ones with Ol'Thelma.  Her udder is so big it is sticking out the back.  I can't imagine how much longer........


----------



## damummis

Got the latest pics for you all.
Poor old girl.  I hope this pregnancy doesn't take too much out of her. Getting up and down is getting harder by the day for her.













This is her stance today.  That is if she isn't laying down.  Up, down, up, down......


----------



## doxiemoxie

Poor girl.  She sure is looking a tad uncomfortable. 

Thanks for pic updates!


----------



## elevan

Man, she looks miserable!  Hope those lamb(s) pop outta there soon!


----------



## Lizzie098

I hope its lamb'S', because if its not its sure going to be a big ONE!!!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms

Just keep an eye out for pregnancy toxemia in this heat. I had a friend who lost a Boer doe earlier this week to toxemia/heat that was due to kid in less than a week.


----------



## elevan

What's happening today?


----------



## 20kidsonhill

From the way she is standing and her belly hanging, I would consider giving her some sub-Q calcium. She looks really worn out. And drenching her with some propalyn glycol(spelling?), if she is fairly cooperative.  Looks like she could use an energy boost.


----------



## damummis

Ol'Thelma is hanging in there.  It is pleasant today weather wise.  I have been putting molasses in her water.  I increased her grain a little and been giving her snacks.  I am very concerned about her age and her metabolism.  I am keeping a close eye on her, trust me.  Everyday I think "It has to be today" and it isn't.  She is content  at the moment.  Laying around chewing her cud.  Her udder is FULL, her backside very puffy and her ligs are squishy.  

"She can't take it much more, Captain." :/


----------



## damummis

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> From the way she is standing and her belly hanging, I would consider giving her some sub-Q calcium. She looks really worn out. And drenching her with some propalyn glycol(spelling?), if she is fairly cooperative.  Looks like she could use an energy boost.


I don't have any calcium.  I do have vit B complex.  Would that do anything?  I do have Poly Glycol but would that interfere with the molasses I have been giving?


----------



## 20kidsonhill

damummis said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the way she is standing and her belly hanging, I would consider giving her some sub-Q calcium. She looks really worn out. And drenching her with some propalyn glycol(spelling?), if she is fairly cooperative.  Looks like she could use an energy boost.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any calcium.  I do have vit B complex.  Would that do anything?  I do have Poly Glycol but would that interfere with the molasses I have been giving?
Click to expand...

Yes the vit B shots might help, you can't over dose on it. 

I think you can do the poly glycol along with the mollasses,  Here is a link to a website that gives great instructions on treating pregnancy toxemia, I often use it as referrence to just help out a doe that is looking flimsy and worn-out.  You don't have to do all these things but it gives you a good idea of some things that can help. 

http://goatconnection.com/articles/publish/article_58.shtml

http://www.sheepandgoat.com/articles/pregtox.html

I had a doe this winter get that real warn out look and had this odd low look to her belly, she had a hard time getting up and down. I wished I had treated her sooner with calcium, she had a hard delivery with very weak contractions. We ended up giving her calcium after she kidded and with in 3 hours of the first does she looked so much better.   I have since learned and read that the muscles can get that loose look to them because of low calcium. They start to look more swayed back and the muscles in the stomach hang unussually weak and low.  when she did stand she stood with her head hanging down, like your ewe is in that photo. 

Hopefully she will lamb soon for her sack. poor  thing.


----------



## boykin2010

Yep! I have seen that look before. My ewes that delivered twins looked almost identical to that. They almost always hang their heads down like that the last few days of the pregnancy. Her vulva isnt as swollen as it seems it should be. That makes me think it will be a couple more days. One thing i looked for in my ewes is the vulva turning a bright pink and swelling.  
I think she has a few more days until delivery. I am gonna bet between 3 and 5 days. 

Give ol thelma some treats she looks so worn out! 
Good luck


----------



## aggieterpkatie

_Please _ be careful with calcium. It is very possible to overdose animals and they can have heart attacks.  IV calcium is the most risky (overdosing), but you should still be careful with oral calcium.  

And if Thelma is eating and drinking fine and doesn't seem listless, I'd be careful on the supplements.


----------



## Lizzie098




----------



## damummis

I just went out to shut everyone up for the night.  I pray that she delivers tonight.  Her vulva is more swollen then Sunday's pics.  I let the girls take the camera today so I can't get a pic.  Both udders are full.  I can get a stream out of both.  She keeps twitching her tail tonight.  

Oh PLEASE let it be tonight.......


----------



## Lizzie098

Ok now this is REALY getting exciting!!!


----------



## doxiemoxie

Thinking of you!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Come on babies, come on out and play.


----------



## boykin2010

In my experience the vuvla starts to swell and change color a couple of days before the delivery. Maybe thelma is an exception? 
Please let us know!


----------



## damummis

Still waiting......


----------



## damummis

This evening I went out to feed the girls.  After a few mouthfuls of grain Ol'Thelma started foaming at the mouth and throwing her head about wildly.  I didn't know what was going on.  Out of instinct I opened her mouth to clear anything out of it.  That didn't help.  It seemed everything I tried failed.  Now I am starting to panic.  I open her mouth again and reach in further.  This time she throws up.  I notice she is breathing.  I take a breath.  She is still foaming some at this point but not frantic.  I cleared her mouth again and she throws up again, this time more than last.  That did the trick.  She shakes her head and walks away.  After I washed up I went and checked on her.  She was chewing her cut and looking at me like "Yes, can I help you."  

Man she is going to give me more grey hair than my kids.

Is there anything I should do prophylactically after a choking incident?


----------



## Lizzie098

Wow, I don't know of anything to do but thank God she is ok!


----------



## doxiemoxie

YIKES! Usually choking victims should be monitored after the incident for any swelling that could interfere with their breathing.  I suspect if she's fine after an hour (I'm kind of guessing)  there won't be problems.  

I'm so glad it happened while you were still there! 

 Have you supplemented her with calcium yet?  If so are you noticing a difference in her energy?  And can you palpate any babies at this point?


----------



## damummis

doxiemoxie said:
			
		

> YIKES! Usually choking victims should be monitored after the incident for any swelling that could interfere with their breathing.  I suspect if she's fine after an hour (I'm kind of guessing)  there won't be problems.
> 
> I'm so glad it happened while you were still there!
> 
> Have you supplemented her with calcium yet?  If so are you noticing a difference in her energy?  And can you palpate any babies at this point?


Ol'Thelma is fine this morning. 

I haven't gave her calcium yet.  It is hard to get away to get it at the moment.  Her energy seems fine now that it is 56* and raining.  I think the heat was getting to her.

I do feel the babies move.  They are bigger so they don't move as much but I can feel movement.  How else can I palpate them?


----------



## elevan

I think your ewe stole the Doe Code from the goats


----------



## damummis

elevan said:
			
		

> I think your ewe stole the Doe Code from the goats


 What do you mean??  What is the Doe Code?


----------



## boykin2010

Did you change the type or amount of feed you gave her? The same exact thing happened to one of my ewes last month when i switched their food to pellets and she
1. either choked on too many pellets   OR
2. Choked on some of the dust made from broken pellets

I caught her and made her drink water. She threw up about 3 times but got better. She also would throw her head up and down and sticky substance would come out. After she drank some she became normal again. I am convinced it was because i changed her food. She didnt know the proper way to eat. The previous food i used was very small pieces of grain corn oats etc. 

To watch out for swelling i massaged her throat area a couple of times an hour or so after the choking incident. She acted fine though.

Just thought it would make you feel better that the exact same thing happened to me and my ewe turned out fine. Mine may have been a little bit worse than yours because my ewe actually was choking so bad she couldnt breathe and collapsed for a little while. 

The next time you feed her make sure she eats her food slowly and doesnt eat so fast she " inhales it "

Glad she is ok!


----------



## elevan

damummis said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think your ewe stole the Doe Code from the goats
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean??  What is the Doe Code?
Click to expand...

As quoted from a post by Roll Farms:


> Does secret Code of Honor - As printed in the Spring 2009 issue of the MEMO
> The doe's secret code of honor is as old as goats themselves and is ultimatly the species best kept secret. No doe shall kid before its time. (Its time being determined by the following factors)
> 
> 1- No kid shall be born until total chaos has been reached by all involved. Your owner's house must be a wreck, their family hungry and desperate for clean clothes, and their social life nonexistent.
> 
> 2- "Midwives" must reach the babbling fool status before you kid out. Bloodshoot eyes, tangled hair and the inability to form a sentence mean the time is getting close.
> 
> 3- for every bell, beeper, camera or wistle they attach to you, kidding must be delayed by at least one day for each item. If they use an audio monitor, one good yell per hour will keep things interesting.
> 
> 4- If you hear the words "she's nowhere near ready. She'll be fine while we are away for the weekend," Wait until they load the car, and then begin pushing!
> 
> 5- Owner stress must be at an all time high! If you are in the care of someone else, ten to fifteen phone calls a day is a sign that you are getting close.
> 
> 6- When you hear the words "I can't take it anymore!" Wait at least three more days.
> 
> 7- You must keep this waiting game interesting. False alarms are mandatory! Little teasers such as looking at your stomach, pushing your food around in the bucket and then walking away from it, and nesting, are always good for a rise.
> 
> 8- The honor of all goats is now in your hands. Use this time to avenge all of your barn mates. Think about your friend who had to wear that silly costume in front of those people. Hang on to that baby for another day. OH, they made him do tricks to! Three more days seems fair.
> 
> 9- If you have fulfilled all of the above and are still not sure when to have the kids, listen to the weather forcast on the radio that has been so generously provided by those who wait. Severe storm warning is what you're waiting for. In the heart of the storm jump into action! The power could go out and you could have the last laugh. You have a good chance of those who wait missing the whole thing while searching for a flashlight that works!
> 
> 10- Make the most of your interrupted nights. Beg for food each time someone comes into the barn to check on you. Your barn mates will love you as the extra goodies fall their way too. Remember, this code of honor was designed to remind man of how truly special goats are. Do your best to reward those who wait with a beautiful doeling to carry on the Doe Code of Honor for the next generation of those who wait!


----------



## damummis

elevan said:
			
		

> damummis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think your ewe stole the Doe Code from the goats
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean??  What is the Doe Code?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As quoted from a post by Roll Farms:
> 
> 
> 
> Does secret Code of Honor - As printed in the Spring 2009 issue of the MEMO
> The doe's secret code of honor is as old as goats themselves and is ultimatly the species best kept secret. No doe shall kid before its time. (Its time being determined by the following factors)
> 
> 1- No kid shall be born until total chaos has been reached by all involved. Your owner's house must be a wreck, their family hungry and desperate for clean clothes, and their social life nonexistent.
> 
> 2- "Midwives" must reach the babbling fool status before you kid out. Bloodshoot eyes, tangled hair and the inability to form a sentence mean the time is getting close.
> 
> 3- for every bell, beeper, camera or wistle they attach to you, kidding must be delayed by at least one day for each item. If they use an audio monitor, one good yell per hour will keep things interesting.
> 
> 4- If you hear the words "she's nowhere near ready. She'll be fine while we are away for the weekend," Wait until they load the car, and then begin pushing!
> 
> 5- Owner stress must be at an all time high! If you are in the care of someone else, ten to fifteen phone calls a day is a sign that you are getting close.
> 
> 6- When you hear the words "I can't take it anymore!" Wait at least three more days.
> 
> 7- You must keep this waiting game interesting. False alarms are mandatory! Little teasers such as looking at your stomach, pushing your food around in the bucket and then walking away from it, and nesting, are always good for a rise.
> 
> 8- The honor of all goats is now in your hands. Use this time to avenge all of your barn mates. Think about your friend who had to wear that silly costume in front of those people. Hang on to that baby for another day. OH, they made him do tricks to! Three more days seems fair.
> 
> 9- If you have fulfilled all of the above and are still not sure when to have the kids, listen to the weather forcast on the radio that has been so generously provided by those who wait. Severe storm warning is what you're waiting for. In the heart of the storm jump into action! The power could go out and you could have the last laugh. You have a good chance of those who wait missing the whole thing while searching for a flashlight that works!
> 
> 10- Make the most of your interrupted nights. Beg for food each time someone comes into the barn to check on you. Your barn mates will love you as the extra goodies fall their way too. Remember, this code of honor was designed to remind man of how truly special goats are. Do your best to reward those who wait with a beautiful doeling to carry on the Doe Code of Honor for the next generation of those who wait!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

*AMEN SISTER!!!!*


----------



## doxiemoxie

damummis, 

there is a goat mamma making life miserable for "missdanni".  She is going through a long watch like you.  You can follow her story under goats, birthing, etc... to get a further idea of "the doe code"

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=11382&p=8

Whatever you do don't tell Thelma you are on to her; it only makes things worse.


----------



## elevan

doxiemoxie said:
			
		

> damummis,
> 
> there is a goat mamma making life miserable for "missdanni".  She is going through a long watch like you.  You can follow her story under goats, birthing, etc... to get a further idea of "the doe code"
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=11382&p=8
> 
> *Whatever you do don't tell Thelma you are on to her; it only makes things worse*.


  Yep, so true!

I feel for you and Miss Danni...I had a doe use the code on me earlier this year!  I didn't have any grey hair before...now I do  :/


----------



## damummis

How did I miss that thread????

Let's hope Missdanni doesn't have to wait more than 2 months. 

Ol'Thelma is still hanging tough.  It is cool and rainy out and she is sitting under the hay rack happy as a clam chewing her cud.  She just keeps getting rounder.  Her belly is SO tight.  Movement inside is slow and cramped.  I was playing with a foot, knee or elbow this morning.  How much longer?????


----------



## Lizzie098

Wow, I gotta say that was hilarious!!!!!    Now everything makes cents!!!


----------



## boykin2010

Any news today?


----------



## damummis

Same shi-poopie, different day......


----------



## doxiemoxie

> Same shi-poopie, different day...


Hang in there!


----------



## boykin2010

Oh. Well i keep hoping one day when i ask she will be in labor or just had a little one. Patience young grasshopper, your time will come


----------



## damummis

So I just went out to check Ol'Thelma and there is a little goo hanging off her vulva.  Goo is good right???


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Come on Ol' Thelma,  even I am getting ready for those lambs and normally I am very patient with my girls.


----------



## jodief100

damummis said:
			
		

> So I just went out to check Ol'Thelma and there is a little goo hanging off her vulva.  Goo is good right???


Hubby says he knows the goats are close when they have hay sticking to thier hoo hoos.  

Goo is good.


----------



## boykin2010

I had an ewe that had goo out of her vulva 5 days before she actually had her lamb. I was all ready for it to be any minute now and i waited and i waited and so on. Then i went to a soccer game because i was tired of waiting and guess what, she had her twin lambs. On my other ewes goo hanging out meant within the next day or so. It doesnt always mean that though. 

I feel like ol thelma is getting really close


----------



## damummis

boykin2010 said:
			
		

> I had an ewe that had goo out of her vulva 5 days before she actually had her lamb. I was all ready for it to be any minute now and i waited and i waited and so on. Then i went to a soccer game because i was tired of waiting and guess what, she had her twin lambs. On my other ewes goo hanging out meant within the next day or so. It doesnt always mean that though.
> 
> I feel like ol thelma is getting really close


Yup, Ol'Thelma is not done driving me crazy yet.  Nothing yet.  I am going to bed and would be happy to go out to the barn to a couple of lambs in the morning.  I am so over this.


----------



## doxiemoxie

Go Thelma,    Go Thelma,    Go Thelma...  

Hang in there, damummis, this IS progress!


----------



## damummis

No babies yet.  Ol'Thelma is nosing her hay but not really interested.


----------



## boykin2010

Any NEWS???


----------



## elevan

Ol'Thelma - come on, quit messy with your owner and have those lambs!  

What's the word today damummis?


----------



## damummis

The word is................

I AM SICK OF WAITING!!!!!!  I am SO over this.  Come on Ol'girl, out with them babies.  Everyday I think she can't hold out another day and she does.  My eczema is itching like a son of a weebee.  Every noise on the baby monitor wakes me.  I am tired, cranky, and nothing is getting done.


*COME ON THELMA!!!!*


----------



## damummis

Here is what is happening.  

A lot of this





Some of this




Looking like this




Changing position from here 




To here




And of course everyone wants to know what is taking so long!




I can't see her making the weekend.  But how many times have I said that.


----------



## carolinagirl

That has GOT to be twins or better in there.  I can't believe she hasn't dropped them yet!  Come on Thelma!!


----------



## aggieterpkatie

She has REALLY bagged up, Dammummis. It's not going to be much longer.


----------



## Lizzie098

WOW she is big!!!    Maybe triplets big?!??!???    Lol, can't wait til they come!!


----------



## damummis

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> She has REALLY bagged up, Dammummis. *It's not going to be much longer*.


I have been saying that for weeks.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

damummis said:
			
		

> aggieterpkatie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has REALLY bagged up, Dammummis. *It's not going to be much longer*.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been saying that for weeks.
Click to expand...

Yes, but go back and compare udder pics.  She definitely is closer this time, and you can tell by the udder.


----------



## damummis

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> damummis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aggieterpkatie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has REALLY bagged up, Dammummis. *It's not going to be much longer*.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been saying that for weeks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, but go back and compare udder pics.  She definitely is closer this time, and you can tell by the udder.
Click to expand...

  I know, I am just tired of waiting.  Quite bummed to go out to the barn this morning and it was just Ol'Thelma.  "Oh, it is still just you."  I thought.  She is breathing really heavy.  I bet she will pass out from too much oxygen after the babies come.   She has 3 spot she moves to.  Last night while I was washing dishes I was watching her.  Ring around the Rosie.  From one spot to the next.  It took me a half hour to do the dishes and she changed her spot about a dozen times.

*COME ON THELMA!!*


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I had to switch to the plain, non-buttered popcorn to keep from gaining any more weight from this thread. And I really like buttered popcorn, especially the really bad for you movie theatre kind.


----------



## redtailgal

.


----------



## Lizzie098

I love that kind of popcorn!!! Lol I'll have to switch also!


----------



## damummis

redtailgal said:
			
		

> lol  20kids
> 
> You are just too funny.
> 
> *ready for baby pics.........................*.


Aren't we all.


----------



## carolinagirl

Well?  Is today the day or will it be an Independence day birth for the new babies?


----------



## damummis

Wish I knew.  Her udder is so big now and her vulva so puffy that when she squats to pee it runs down her udder.  I feel movement, and whatever it is is strong and is doesn't like to be poked.    I am keeping a close eye on her.


----------



## elevan

This    is kind of dry...I need a


----------



## doxiemoxie

bring on the cracker jacks!  We have got to be in our final watch hours here.


----------



## damummis

doxiemoxie said:
			
		

> bring on the cracker jacks!  We have got to be in our final watch hours here.


Man, I hope so.  

I had some friends drop in today to see if there were any lambs and they joked about getting lawn chairs and popcorn.


----------



## damummis

Just want you all to know.......







































*STILL WAITING*


----------



## elevan




----------



## terrilhb




----------



## greenfamilyfarms

Oh, come on! We want firecracker babies!


----------



## doxiemoxie

Dear Thelma,

I know this will be difficult for you to hear, especially right now as you are so uncomfortable.  I know you think you are doing the right thing by waiting until the babies are ready but this is faulty logic.  I mean would that excuse hold up once the little lambs were born?  Imagine how the world would be if everyone sat around chewing their cud and waiting for their children to do the right thing at the right time.  I know I scared you, sorry.  So be the momma!  step up and tell those kids they need to come out, NOW.  There are many of us waiting anxiously for the happy arrival, not just you. 

Oh, and I hope everything goes well.


----------



## elevan

doxiemoxie said:
			
		

> Dear Thelma,
> 
> I know this will be difficult for you to hear, especially right now as you are so uncomfortable.  I know you think you are doing the right thing by waiting until the babies are ready but this is faulty logic.  I mean would that excuse hold up once the little lambs were born?  Imagine how the world would be if everyone sat around chewing their cud and waiting for their children to do the right thing at the right time.  I know I scared you, sorry.  So be the momma!  step up and tell those kids they need to come out, NOW.  There are many of us waiting anxiously for the happy arrival, not just you.
> 
> Oh, and I hope everything goes well.




x2


----------



## Lizzie098

Arrrrrr i thought you where going to say that they where born!!!!     Oh well.


----------



## damummis

Just got home from work.  I will go tell Ol'Thelma she got mail and read it to her.  Maybe you will have better luck.


----------



## jodief100

Thelma!   We are all waiting......  Hurry up and finish!


----------



## damummis

Quick question.  
I was out checking on the Ol'girl and she ripped a fart.  With that fart came a big glob of clear mucus, not from the baby hole.  I noticed her poop this morning is tied together with a mucus "string".  What am I looking at?  Worms? On top of being miserable pregnant too?  Need advice..........


----------



## Lizzie098

Sorry I have no idea. But maybe that means the baby(s?) are comming soon????


----------



## elevan

damummis said:
			
		

> Quick question.
> I was out checking on the Ol'girl and she ripped a fart.  With that fart came a big glob of clear mucus, not from the baby hole.  I noticed her poop this morning is tied together with a mucus "string".  What am I looking at?  Worms? On top of being miserable pregnant too?  Need advice..........


idk...wish I could help...

Hopefully it's just a good sign of eminent birth in sheep


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Could be parasites, you never know.  You could always send in a fecal.


----------



## damummis

Boy, she is passing gas up a storm..............

Didn't eat much of her grain this evening, but sucked down the molasses and water.  I hope she delivers soon.


----------



## Lizzie098

Me tooooooooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## RPC

Well I have heard not eating all their food is a good sign. COME ON LADY POP THOSE LAMBS OUT!!!!!!


----------



## purduechickie

I ended up joining because I've been followin this story.  Is everything going okay with Thelma?


----------



## elevan

purduechickie said:
			
		

> I ended up joining because I've been followin this story.  Is everything going okay with Thelma?


Funny how the "waiting on baby" stories suck people in   



*
damummis - How is Thelma doing?  It's been 3 days since your last post...the "popcorn" gallery is getting restless*


----------



## Lizzie098

elevan said:
			
		

> purduechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up joining because I've been followin this story.  Is everything going okay with Thelma?
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how the "waiting on baby" stories suck people in
> 
> 
> 
> *
> damummis - How is Thelma doing?  It's been 3 days since your last post...the "popcorn" gallery is getting restless*
Click to expand...

Yes, update please!!!


----------



## damummis

Here is the update.
Still waiting.  She has huge hollows by her hips and is trying to take Esther away from Ma.  I did worm her and boy she is feeling much better.  More energy and bigger appetite.  Other than that, we are still here waiting.


----------



## doxiemoxie

How funny that she's trying to steal Esther.  I thought they usually got ornery toward other babies.  Ah well, Thelma just ain't playing by anyone's rules but her own.


----------



## purduechickie

I have one who is probably pregnant with no idea when she bred, so I may be here with a waiting story in the next month or so myself.   Cotton is a finn, cormo, shetland mix probably bred to my black and spotted shetland ram.  I hope she doesn't make us as nuts as Thelma.


----------



## elevan

purduechickie said:
			
		

> I have one who is probably pregnant with no idea when she bred, so I may be here with a waiting story in the next month or so myself.   Cotton is a finn, cormo, shetland mix probably bred to my black and spotted shetland ram.  I hope she doesn't make us as nuts as Thelma.


Another newb!   

Wow damummis! Thelma is really sucking them in!!!  Are you sure that Nifty didn't ask Thelma to help him recruit members to the forum?   
I think she's being paid to hold in her baby(s)


----------



## damummis

Too funny.

I did some counting and today is day 126.  That is how long I have had the girls.  SO, the most we will have to wait is what, 20 days????   Oye, could I possible have to wait even longer?  I hope not. 

Had some friends over yesterday who saw her last Sunday.  They couldn't believe she was still holding out.  They did say she looked different.  She looked like she dropped to them.  Her udder is sticking even further out between her back legs.  It has lost most of it's wool.  It looks like the back of the local bums head.  Shiny in spots with patches of black wool. 

Don't worry, I will get pics as soon as it happens.


----------



## elevan

damummis said:
			
		

> THer udder is sticking even further out between her back legs.  It has lost most of it's wool.  *It looks like the back of the local bums head.  Shiny in spots with patches of black wool.*


----------



## Lizzie098

I did not look at this thread for a day now. I thought for sure that she would have had them!! Oh well.


----------



## damummis

Liz, I know how you feel.  I have been just going to work hoping I come home to lambs and be done with it already.


----------



## boykin2010

If you want you could post some more pictures of her to help us all pass the time. You know we all LOVE pictures


----------



## damummis

Today Thelma looks funny.  She won't let me near so these are the best I could do.  This morning I could feel what felt like a head.  Things seem to be moving into postion.  

She has a new "nest".






She is very stand-offish today.





The peanut gallery just waiting.....





A lot of side licking today.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Good gosh, her udder keeps getting bigger and bigger!


----------



## RPC

Maybe this is why the breeder sold her, because they went nutts waiting on her to lamb.


----------



## boykin2010

Do you know if this is her first time lambing? If not, she has an amazing udder for a first timer. Maybe she has such a big udder because she is preparing to feed multiples...  Hoping for PINK....  ( If thats what you want... ? )


----------



## elevan

_Need some exercise after all the snacks..._







*Let's Go Thelma! Let's Go! Let's Go Thelma! Let's Go!!*


----------



## greenfamilyfarms

Does her udder look strutted to anybody else?


----------



## damummis

greenfamilyfarms said:
			
		

> Does her udder look strutted to anybody else?


What does that mean??


----------



## Lizzie098

She is so big! Wow it can't be much longer (knocking on wood)!!!


----------



## doxiemoxie

I don't want to scare you but in my neck of the woods there was an ewe that gave birth to quints last winter.  They all made it although three of the babies ended up being bottle fed.  (I don't know much more detail than that)    But that pregnant ewe looked about like our sweet Thelma.  So forgive me if I'm out of line but that made me want to ask if you have back-up colostrum/milk and bottles?   

and I have NO fingernails left to chew over this poor girl!  So go, Thelma, go!


----------



## aggieterpkatie

damummis said:
			
		

> greenfamilyfarms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does her udder look strutted to anybody else?
> 
> 
> 
> What does that mean??
Click to expand...

Right before kidding/lambing/calving etc, udders get extremely full and tight.  Some people call it "strutted", some say "bagged up".  It means she's probably close.  Also you said she was licking her sides...that's also another sign she could be close.


----------



## damummis

doxiemoxie said:
			
		

> I don't want to scare you but in my neck of the woods there was an ewe that gave birth to quints last winter.  They all made it although three of the babies ended up being bottle fed.  (I don't know much more detail than that)    But that pregnant ewe looked about like our sweet Thelma.  So forgive me if I'm out of line but that made me want to ask if you have back-up colostrum/milk and bottles?
> 
> and I have NO fingernails left to chew over this poor girl!  So go, Thelma, go!


I do have supplies, but thank you for asking.

I am thinking multiples as well.  Her udder is stretched to the limit.  She is doing this weird head thing.  Throwing it back towards her back end.  I put the animals in for the night.  There has been a lot of coyote activity.  I have the monitor on and listening intently.  Hoping for lambs by morning.  But I have said that before.


----------



## carolinagirl

I think I read somewhere they do that to help position the babies for birth so maybe that's what she is doing?


----------



## boykin2010

I did notice that some of my girls did that right before birth. The first time i saw it i thought they were having a seizure!


----------



## damummis

Well, the Ol'Girl is STILL holding out.  Her backside does look pinker today.  She is eating like a cow still.  Actually she looks like a cow with those 2 blind teats.  You know they have milk coming out of them too.  Anyway, I have to go off island today.....


----------



## carolinagirl

I can't believe she is making us all wait this long!! What an inconsiderate critter. lol!


----------



## Lizzie098

carolinagirl said:
			
		

> I can't believe she is making us all wait this long!! What an inconsiderate critter. lol!


  It seems like its been forever since this thread started, I think she has to have them within the next two days! She can't wait forever, I'm sure those babies are kicking to get out!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

It has been almost 3 months since this thread started, my guess is she is going to have them with in the next 2 months.   


:bun  :bun   :bun  I love cows. I am from Wisconsin.   Have you ever had Cow Tails, candy that is.  I love Cow Tails.

Today while I wait I am skipping the low calorie popcorn and going for the Cow Tails. 

A link just incase you have never heard of them. 

http://www.amazon.com/Candy-Crate-Tales-Vanilla-36ct/dp/B0007OPWDE


----------



## carolinagirl

I am beginning to think Thelma is just playing a mean joke on all of us!


----------



## damummis

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> It has been almost 3 months since this thread started, my guess is she is going to have them with in the next 2 months.
> 
> 
> :bun  :bun   :bun  I love cows. I am from Wisconsin.   Have you ever had Cow Tails, candy that is.  I love Cow Tails.
> 
> Today while I wait I am skipping the low calorie popcorn and going for the Cow Tails.
> 
> A link just incase you have never heard of them.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Candy-Crate-Tales-Vanilla-36ct/dp/B0007OPWDE


Love Cow Tails and Bullseyes.

And YES, Thelma is being cruel with making us wait.  
I am starting to think Elevan is right about the full moon, just wrong about which full moon.   There is one on Friday.  
Her udder looks like you can take a pin and pop it.  Milk explosion!!!


----------



## damummis

I have poured myself a glass of wine, got a book and I am done.  Long weird day and still no babies.  I am even debating whether or not to keep the monitor on tonight.  This is starting to bum me out.  Thanks all for hanging with me while I wait.


----------



## Lizzie098

Love cows Tails and Bullseyes too!!!     But still no babies???I am starting to give up hope...and the popcorn is getting realy sickening...


----------



## elevan

damummis said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has been almost 3 months since this thread started, my guess is she is going to have them with in the next 2 months.
> 
> 
> :bun  :bun   :bun  I love cows. I am from Wisconsin.   Have you ever had Cow Tails, candy that is.  I love Cow Tails.
> 
> Today while I wait I am skipping the low calorie popcorn and going for the Cow Tails.
> 
> A link just incase you have never heard of them.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Candy-Crate-Tales-Vanilla-36ct/dp/B0007OPWDE
> 
> 
> 
> Love Cow Tails and Bullseyes.
> 
> And YES, Thelma is being cruel with making us wait.
> I am starting to think Elevan is right about the full moon, just wrong about which full moon.   There is one on Friday.
> Her udder looks like you can take a pin and pop it.  Milk explosion!!!
Click to expand...

  Yeah, I noticed that the next full moon is coming up this Friday...didn't wanna say anything though  
The exact time of the next full moon for you is:  Friday * 15th July 2011 * 02:39:36 am
So that will be my next prediction  



And 20kids - I LOVE Cow Tails!    Gonna have to go find me some now....


----------



## doxiemoxie

Ha Ha! I just googled "bullseye candy" and one of the links was "how many calories in a bullseye..."  I clicked away from that faster than anything.  I don't know about the rest of you but I've become addicted to this thread.  The first thing I do when I get on the computer is check on ol' Thelma.  I KNOW we must be close because it appears Damummis is starting to go crazy... hugs Damummis,  sorry about the "long weird day", yesterday.  Praying for a better, and satisfying day today)   

well, now I've got to go see if any goaties got born.  I'll be around, can't seem to get away


----------



## purduechickie

I also check first thing in the morning to see how Thelma is doing.  I think she will have them tomorrow.  No reason, I'm just hoping.:/


----------



## damummis

For all you Thelma addicts like myself, the latest pics.
She has kicked everyone out of the barn and taken control of the pens.  She will not let anyone in.





Today is the hottest day yet.  Humidity like Florida.  The ol'girl is panting very hard.  I have sprinkled her with water to cool her off and tried to get her outside where there is a breeze but not happening.
Here is an update on the back end.  Hard pic to get seeing why she didn't want me to do anything other than brush her.





Now I am back to weeding. TTFN


----------



## greenfamilyfarms




----------



## 20kidsonhill

Thanks for the update, I feel a need to go check on her every couple of hours. 

 NO time for popcorn, let's get down to business.


----------



## Lizzie098

YAY! I'm not the only crazy person checking this thread ever time I get on the computer (some times 8 or more times a day!    ). Thats a good sighn that she wants to be alone!!! It must be getting close!!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Lizzie098 said:
			
		

> YAY! I'm not the only crazy person checking this thread ever time I get on the computer (some times 8 or more times a day!    ). Thats a good sighn that she wants to be alone!!! It must be getting close!!!


There are worse things to be addicted to.


----------



## elevan

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Lizzie098 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAY! I'm not the only crazy person checking this thread ever time I get on the computer (some times 8 or more times a day!    ). Thats a good sighn that she wants to be alone!!! It must be getting close!!!
> 
> 
> 
> There are worse things to be addicted to.
Click to expand...



Come on Thelma!!  I didn't think that sheep's udder could get any bigger but I guess it can    I don't know if she'll make it to the full moon or not but I'm betting she won't go longer than that


----------



## boykin2010

COME ON


----------



## damummis

Woke up to baby noises on the monitor.  
THEY ARE HERE!!!!!  The wait is over.






From first inspection, they are both boys.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

big boys from the looks of that photo.  Glad every thing went well. she looks so happy.


----------



## damummis

Here is another
OMG    THEY ARE SO CUTE!!!!!!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

YAY!!  No I can go clean the house and stop checking on Thelma  L  


The spotty one looks lovely!


----------



## damummis

The spotted one is the bigger of the two but the little black one stole my heart already.  He has the cutest face.


----------



## jodief100

They are soooooo adorable!


----------



## carolinagirl

Adorable!!!!! Congratulations on two gorgeous healthy babies.


----------



## Hillsvale

babies... congratulations, on the baby monitor... I wanted to put one in when we were waiting but my Simon thought I was nuts... now I am going to say damummis did it!... we aren't breeding our sheep and goats until the fall but I have what apprears to be a pregnant gilt tamworth that I may try it out on!


----------



## Roll farms

I LOVE my baby monitor...helps me get some sleep while waiting on 30 or so does....greatly reduces the no. of trips taken to the barn at 3am when it's 15 degrees.

Congrats, they are beautiful!


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Hillsvale

excellent... I'll blame it on both of you...the more the merrier.


----------



## elevan

*CONGRATULATIONS!!*







Way to go Thelma!!  That spotted boy is adorable!


----------



## purduechickie

:bun    

So glad to hear about the babies!  Thelma must be relieved.  The black one looks a lot like the shetland boy I had born here on Father's day.  I've really enjoyed sharing the waiting with all of you!


----------



## Bossroo

Congratulations !!! So,  I WON the birth time guessing contest... please send my lamb chop winnings in six months.


----------



## M.R. Lops

Congratulations on the new babies!  They are SOOOOO cute!!!!  It makes me wish we had sheep...but we have our goats, but unfortunately we only had 1 baby this year


----------



## doxiemoxie

Hip hip hooray!  congrats Damummis!  how delightful. they are adorable. we need close-ups so we can see just how cute that little black un's face is. (not that we doubt you)  I am so relieved they are finally here and everyone is healthy.  Get some sleep!


----------



## damummis

doxiemoxie said:
			
		

> Hip hip hooray!  congrats Damummis!  how delightful. they are adorable. we need close-ups so we can see just how cute that little black un's face is. (not that we doubt you)  I am so relieved they are finally here and everyone is healthy.  *Get some sleep*!


Yeah, that!!  I had the hardest time sleeping last night.  For some reason I had a BYP song stuck in my head ALL night.  "I got a feeling".  Then I finally dose off and babies start crying.  I am very tired but the house has been neglected too long, so back to cleaning I go.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I don't know what I am going to start doing with all me free time, now that I don't have to keep checking this thread.


----------



## purduechickie

damummis said:
			
		

> doxiemoxie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hip hip hooray!  congrats Damummis!  how delightful. they are adorable. we need close-ups so we can see just how cute that little black un's face is. (not that we doubt you)  I am so relieved they are finally here and everyone is healthy.  *Get some sleep*!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that!!  I had the hardest time sleeping last night.  For some reason I had a BYP song stuck in my head ALL night.  "I got a feeling".  Then I finally dose off and babies start crying.  I am very tired but the house has been neglected too long, so back to cleaning I go.
Click to expand...

I always say no one will talk about my house-keeping at my funeral, unless it is how lacking I was.  There are such better things to do, like taking a nap!  Or gardening.  Or playing with lambs.  I am the queen of neglected houses though I will admit it is nice to have a clean house.


----------



## Hillsvale

purduechickie said:
			
		

> damummis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doxiemoxie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hip hip hooray!  congrats Damummis!  how delightful. they are adorable. we need close-ups so we can see just how cute that little black un's face is. (not that we doubt you)  I am so relieved they are finally here and everyone is healthy.  *Get some sleep*!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that!!  I had the hardest time sleeping last night.  For some reason I had a BYP song stuck in my head ALL night.  "I got a feeling".  Then I finally dose off and babies start crying.  I am very tired but the house has been neglected too long, so back to cleaning I go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always say no one will talk about my house-keeping at my funeral, unless it is how lacking I was.  There are such better things to do, like taking a nap!  Or gardening.  Or playing with lambs.  I am the queen of neglected houses though I will admit it is nice to have a clean house.
Click to expand...

Almost seems a waste in my house... with 4 dogs the place is a pit within 24 hours again! I'd rather be outside.


----------



## nsanywhere

Hurrah!!! Another happy Thelma lurker thrilled with the good news. So glad it all went well and that the little family is healthy. 

ADORABLE babies! Almost worth the nail biting wait.... ;-)

Congrats!


----------



## Lizzie098

:bun     WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!    :bun      I am SOOOO happy everything went well!! And they are so cute!!    Congrats!!! But now Its going to feel weird going on the computer. I am so used to checking this so often. Oh well, I'll get over it!


----------



## boykin2010

Finally! It is about time! I knew she was really close! Tell her congrats! Those are some very handsome lambs. Are you sure they are both boys? I read you said on first inspection...  

Now what to do with my free time....  

How about you keep this thread going and keep posting pics of all your sheep as they grow up. I am too attached to them all to never talk about them any more on this thread. Let us know how everything goes and keep us posted.

PS : Are you going to keep the boys?


----------



## damummis

Close up of the boys.





Does that say trouble or what?

I know how you all feel.  I will have to keep you all up to day as to their growth.  
I don't know what the plan is with them.  I think one will go in the freezer.  I told DH that I can't decide that right now.  Let them grow and we will see.


----------



## doxiemoxie

Oh dear, it almost looks like he has  white eyebrows.   They are both darn cute.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms

doxiemoxie said:
			
		

> Oh dear, it almost looks like he has  white eyebrows.   They are both darn cute.


He looks like a little old man.  Maybe name him Einstein?


----------



## purduechickie

My son wants me to say not to put them in the freezer.  He's not used to a real farm where all the animals aren't pets.  We don't even eat our chickens.  Man, does lamb taste good though!


----------



## RPC

Wow its about time. Congrats to you and the new babies it was a long wait but I am sure it is worth it.


----------



## damummis

Babies first day out.  Thelma took the boys out to meet Ma and Esther and then took them back in for a nap.






It is amazing how much time I waste watching them.


----------



## damummis

Yes, I changed the title of the thread.  Once I name the boys it will turn into their journal.  That way everyone who took the time to wait with me will see their progress.  I am trying to decide on names.

What about......

Hans and Franz???


----------



## Lizzie098

Awww they just keep getting cuter!!!     That black and white one kinda looks like the other baby that was born like 2 months ago. You know, the one that didn't drive everyone crazy!!!    But I am so happy everything is going well. I am sure Thelma is being a great mother!!! Oh and that black one, he definitely has trouble written on his face! Kinda like his mom!!!


----------



## purduechickie

Hans and Franz are great names.  I loved that SNL skit.  They will keep us pumped up!


----------



## ksalvagno

Very cute!   Congratulations!


----------



## doxiemoxie

Just checking in on our Thelma and her babies.  Hope everyone is still doing well.  What does Esther think of the little guys?


----------



## damummis

Hans and Franz are doing great.  Esther is interested in them but food wins out with Essie.  Thelma is SO much happier.  She seems to be smiling all the time.  Along with that purr thing she does.  

The goats are interested in the boys too but Thelma won't stand for it if they get too close.  Poor goats. 

I have uploaded a video of the boys playing.  Boy am I glad that humans have about a year before babies are too active. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bq_1FEEuvKU

When and how do you all suggest fixing the boys????


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Very cute.  

I had a Kathidin male that the breeder banded for me.  He had me wait until he was between 4 and 5 months old becasue he said it helps avoid urinary calculi.  And I followed his lead, since he has a lot more experience than me and he happens to be a medical doctor.


----------



## purduechickie

My neighbor castrated mine at about a week and a half.  He cut them because he said he's had problems wih infection from banding, plus you can miss a testicle if you aren't careful.  I think I was more traumatized then my baby.  I've heard of urinary problems with castrating cats too young, but never with sheep.  That def. doesn't mean it isn't possible because I'm a new sheep owner with LOTS to learn.


----------



## doxiemoxie

Awesome video!  Adorable babies!


----------



## SheepGirl

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> it helps avoid urinary calculi.


I have never heard of that before. Male sheep can get urinary calculi regardless if they are wethers or rams, it all depends on if there is too much phosphorus in their diet in comparison to calcium (there needs to be at least 2x more calcium than phosphorus).

I personally believe in banding before one month, though it is safe to do it yourself (without a vet/anesthesia) up until 90 days old.

JMO.


----------



## greenacres

greenfamilyfarms said:
			
		

> doxiemoxie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear, it almost looks like he has  white eyebrows.   They are both darn cute.
> 
> 
> 
> He looks like a little old man.  Maybe name him Einstein?
Click to expand...

MY little lamb's name is Einstein!  I don't know where my husband came up with the name, but he looked at him and pronounced him Einstein!  My Aunt (a vet), said "wishfully thinking....".  Regarding the wether, I did him at 3 weeks, and I had the vet surgically castrate him WITH sedation.  He did great and it cost 20 dollars for everything.  I also banded his tail at the same time. It took a month to fall off, but he did not get an infection.  Here he is right after being born....





And now, 4 months later.....




Your little guys are super cute...I love the video.  I wish mine had a little friend to play with, the goats are no fun....


----------



## purduechickie

I LOVE the sweater on Einstein!  So cute!


----------



## aggieterpkatie

I've always banded or cut before 2 weeks old and never had an issue in sheep with UC.  I've also banded buck kids early and not has problems, so it really is more due to diet than when you band.  If I waited until 4 or 5 months to band them I'd have to use one of those large banders because there's no way the testicles would fit through the small bands.  I just had to get my vet out here to use his cattle bander for my 4 month old buck kid. I waited to try to sell him intact, but didn't have any luck selling him and he was starting to act rudely, so he got banded.


----------



## purduechickie

How are the babies doing?


----------



## damummis

They are doing well.  Little Hans has a little defect so I have to wipe his under carriage down 2x a day.  Franz is a bugger.  Always playing "mount Hans".  I will have to get new pics up.  They both have 4 horns.


----------



## damummis

The boys are growing fast.





Franz is a snuggle bunny and Hans is not.  He is hard to catch too.  I think he has figured out that I am going to pick him up and he does not like it at all.

Ol'Thelma is doing great.  Very patient with them.


----------



## Lizzie098

SO adorable!!!!


----------



## purduechickie

Did you make a decision about neutering them?


----------



## damummis

purduechickie said:
			
		

> Did you make a decision about neutering them?


Hans will be neutered, Franz will be the king of the herd. 

I got home today to find both boys out of the pen.  I don't know how they got out or for how long but I do know they were hungry.
Poor little guys.


----------

